# Cage design - Bearded dragon



## JOHNFIN (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, my bearded dragon poops more then a rhino and was wondering if there are some cage designs that work so that they poop in an area that they wont walk in. Right now I have a large branch in the 55 gallon tank and it seems to be ok but they still tramp thru their terds during the day when I am not around to change the paper. Any ideas.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Beardies poop where they want to poop :lol2: 
I've never heard of toilet training a beardie, but I do know that you can encourage a leopard gecko to toilet in one spot by moving its faeces to an area where you'd like them to defecate, as they tend to go in the same place. Don't know if it could be the same principle to a beardie.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually some beardies will get toilet trained to go in the bath, a friend of mine has a beardie that will only poop on his floor.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Alon93 said:


> Actually some beardies will get toilet trained to go in the bath, a friend of mine has a beardie that will only poop on his floor.


So they _can_ be toilet trained! :lol2:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine has got his "I need the toilet" dance, I get him out and put him in his bath and there he goes, or on my carpet, not so good,:lol2:


----------



## SleepyJester (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol, Mine does the same 'Glass Dance.' At first I thought it meant he wanted out; play time! But after the first 5 or 6 times he poo'ed on me, after trying to run off somewhere quite to do it, with me not trusting him... I now wait till he has done that in his tank, then I clean it out, bathe him, then have cuddles!...

He gets treats when I put him back in the tank


----------



## SleepyJester (Apr 16, 2011)

Tibicar said:


> Mine has got his "I need the toilet" dance, I get him out and put him in his bath and there he goes, or on my carpet, not so good,:lol2:


BEARDIES ARE WEIRDIES. 

[/UNQUOTE]

No they not! they cute!


----------



## LiamMP (Oct 27, 2010)

Tibicar said:


> Mine has got his "I need the toilet" dance, I get him out and put him in his bath and there he goes, or on my carpet, not so good,:lol2:


Mine is exactly the same! Apart from the dance, bruce sits there with a grumpy look on his face, not suprising when your fulla'poo.

Im not sure wether its a good thing or not! Alot less mess, but mines started to go less often now that he just does it in baths.


----------



## JOHNFIN (Nov 23, 2010)

*cage*

Can you guys show me some pics of your tank setups.


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

poop stomping is a problem for me too I recently changed the floor covering to tiles and I'm starting to think it was a bad move as the poop stays wet for too long. when I used sand it dried pretty quick so it didn't get spread about. plus simply scooping it out was easy. one of mine poops straight away in the bath but the other one never has


----------



## frankzandbeanz (Apr 23, 2011)

My guy scrabbles at the back wall untill I go over to him...and then has a poo!! Its always RIGHT in the middle of his basking spot so he cant bask untill I clean it.
And my other guy...well he likes to get his poo AS CLOSE to his food bowl as possible...shocking!!


----------



## LiamMP (Oct 27, 2010)

JOHNFIN said:


> Can you guys show me some pics of your tank setups.












Sorry for the poor pic quality, im an awful photographer.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> So they _can_ be toilet trained! :lol2:


 well all a beardie needs is repetition it would seem because my beardie poops and will eather come tell me hes done it by running up to the glass or about 2 mins before poop comes and tells me because he knows soon as he poops i come and remove it i think:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

my beardie will only poop in the bath aswell he has only pooped in his viv 4 times since i got him in august.

my mates beardie is toilet trained aswell and will only take a dump in freshly prepaired salad bowl :lol2: never anywhere else:devil:


----------

